# If you know it's not going to be a match...



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you even email the adoptive applicant?

Just got an email this morning from the rescue with an appliant that had too many 'nopes' on it. 

They wanted a dog who didn't need a lot of training, would be good with their dominant female, was a medium sized dog with minimal/no grooming needs who was good with cats and horses.

Sage needs someone to be the boss figure and give her training/work to do, she lunged and barked at Storee (my pushy bossy girl) for the first two weeks, is the same size as Bender so not a medium sized dog and she's a hairball who needs regular brushing. She's thought about the cat here but knows I'll say no and I have no clue how she is with livestock but likely would need some training to learn to leave them alone...

So I just emailed the rescue back to say it wasn't looking like the right fit.

Plus the applicant said on cold days the dogs all get bones to chew and Sage does not appear to be the type that would take a bone and go to her corner and behave....:no:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Of course you contact them, it is only common courtesy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, when I was looking for a rescue, I was very upfront about having a loud, busy house - because I knew that many rescues would not do well in that scenario.

I was very happy when two of the rescues called me, instead of e-mailing me to explain that the current dogs they had were not good for that situation. It is frustrating enough trying to adopt a rescue, at least the applicant can now leave you alone, and move on the other rescue groups.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I did that, I didn't email the applicant though. The rescue contact is going to send them the email and if they want more info...

My main thing is I don't think Sage would do well with another pushy female, because she would like to be in that role...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone definitely needs to let the applicant know this particular dog is not a good match for them, as long as the rescue does that I don't think a foster needs to do so as well.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They way our group works is the application coordinator sends an application to us (fosters) we look it over and decide if they are a good enough match to meet with the foster dog. If not, we let the coordinator know and the coordinator lets the potential adopter know. If it's yes, then we contact the potential adopter.

It's done that way because if we have a highly desirable foster (young female, even better if it's a puppy), then almost every applicant is interested in that dog, which means the foster home could easily get 15-20 applications on that one animal. They don't have time to contact each and every one of them to let them know they aren't a good match (and have the potential adopter argue about how they are the perfect match).


----------

